# Is it bad to eat 2-6 pop tarts a day?



## xxxFallFromGracexxx

:blushed: If i keep eating 2-6 pop tarts a day could I get health problems? What kind? I've been doing this for a few months now so I'm curious. I really have no clue how many calories I in take, nor do I ever read the product label. I don't think its important. :tongue:
Does anyone else eat way to many pop tarts?  

*I'm not fat roud: so i don't think that would be a problem as long as I stay active.*


----------



## Toru Okada

One pop-tart pastry has about 12-16 grams of sugar. They also have about 200 calories each and 0 nutritional value.

You may have a fast metabolism (but consider that pop-tarts are pure sugar) but being thin isn't an indicator of being healthy. I probably would avoid eating so many because they're worthless junk. They do taste good from time to time, though.


----------



## xxxFallFromGracexxx

@*Wallmaster* I agree pop tarts are crap -.- Its easy food though. I was pretty confident they had no nutritional value but I didn't think they would have so much sugar. :0 I'm going to try to decrease the number of pop tarts I eat. All that sugar adds up D: and probably could be the one of the main contributing factor for some of my "issues" lol. Thanks for your help =3


----------



## Death Persuades

Pop tarts are so yummy... As long as you aren't gaining a lot of weight and you don't feel tired/fatigued all the time.. I don't see a problem.


----------



## Siggy

Here is some info regarding sugar and health from the American heart association, with recommendations about sugar intake

Sugars and Carbohydrates


----------



## DarkWarrior

I'm no nutritional genius, but I'd say no, on the high end. However 2 a day maybe for a breakfast and you have good nice meals the rest of the day, I don't believe it would be much of an issue.


----------



## WickerDeer

I don't like pop tarts. I like the idea of them, and I always seem to think they are good, but then when i eat them I am always disappointed.

I think that ultimately, it depends on your nutrition goals. Pop tarts are basically empty calories. Like you said, if you stay active enough, you can use those calories and it shouldn't be a problem. They do have lots of other stuff in them, and it's up to you to decide what amount of artificial colors and flavors is acceptable. 

Another aspect is that pop tarts don't contain healthy nutrients, so if you're not getting enough vegetables or protein because you're filling up on pop tarts, then that's not going to be healthy.

I think it's a good idea to keep eating the things you really enjoy. I think it's a bad idea for motivation to eliminate your favorite foods from your diet. Instead, enjoy them in moderation, and in combination with other nutritious foods (and activity).


----------



## Stelmaria

Simple answer: yes.


----------



## KSKatze

Haha yes, christ.  Eat some vegetables instead. Being healthy is not just about calories, it's about a varied diet and lots of nutrients. On the other hand, pop tarts are flipping great. Perhaps try one a day. Everything in moderation!


----------



## Kincsem

-Anna


----------



## Doll

Poptarts are loaded in sugar and just about the worst thing for you in terms of breakfast nutrition. It isn't just about becoming fat - many people can become diabetic and aren't overweight. You don't need that much sugar in your system, period. Look for some substitutes for poptarts that are a healthy alternative.


----------



## Promethea

> *I'm not fat so i don't think that would be a problem as long as I stay active.*


*Smh* It never ceases to amaze me how these days, "health" is equated solely with how much body fat one displays. It doesn't matter what your metabolism is like and how thin you appear - damage is being done inside of the body if you fill your diet with garbage. The body is full of cells that need to be nourished by actual nutrients. Poptarts are empty calories - high fructose corn syrup I'm assuming, and bleached flour. There is -nothing- of nutritional value in that.. and so what is your body actually getting from it? A quick sugar high then crash, and no vitamins. 

Its bad enough that even healthy foods these days have a fraction of the nutrients that they had before we stopped growing our own, and commercialized food processing started to crank out all it could using soil thats mostly depleted of what it needs to bear nutritionally adequate foods, and the meat we eat is ill-fed full of garbage and injected with hormones.. Most of us can't afford organic everything, so even when we 'eat right' if its coming from the typical grocery store its lacking in what we need.. 

So I can't even fathom letting your body be stripped even further of vital nutrients by loading up on that much pure junk food. 

I think you need to reassess your snack cravings in the very least. Artificial foods are full of artificial flavoring that confuses our taste-buds, making us think we are craving something real. I think that without artificial foods, our cravings are more legit. 

Anyway, ffs, eat fruit instead of that crap. You are probably young and you probably don't feel unhealthy yet, but it will catch up with you when you're just tearing your body down instead of nourishing it -- and I don't agree with the "I'll worry about it later" mindset; thats just an excuse that will pave the way for -bad habits- to stick.


----------



## angularvelocity

Question:
Are you strictly eating Pop Tarts only?
Are you moderating your diet with healthy foods as well?
What do you consider to be "staying active?" [Duration of exercise bout and intensity]

Regardless of those three questions above, it is typically frowned upon in the health community to eat refined sugars. Following ingestion of excess carbohydrates and sugars, our stomach breaks the sugars into glucose which goes directly into our blood stream. Our body's response to glucose is to convert the glucose into glycogen and store it within the liver (primarily) and also store it in our muscle cells (secondary but very important). 

For glucose to be converted to glycogen, it requires pancreatic secretions of insulin. Insulin is the transporter of glucose to the liver/muscles and is proportionally distributed to the amount of glucose detected within the blood. If the storage capacity of glycogen is not used, during exercise for example, the sensitivity of insulin decreases and the resistance to insulin increases. Over prolonged periods of the insulin becoming more ineffective due to the high volumes of blood glucose coupled with a lack of sufficient exercise, a chronic condition that everyone is familiar with, diabetes, can develop. 

If these diabetes disease is left untreated, it can lead to severe health consequences or in some cases be fatal. With that said, short answer to your question, "Yes, it is probably bad to eat 2-6 pop tarts a day." As Prom and others have said, being thin or average weight does not guarantee that the inside of your body is healthy.


----------



## dottywine

Yes.

Trans fat --> clogged arteries, cellulite, dulled skin and pimples
Processed sugar --> pimples, cellulite and gaining fat in general, diabetes, cavities
Lack of nutrients ---> lack of flexibility, less mental clarity


----------



## xxxFallFromGracexxx

-.- Some ppl *face palm* I appreciate the feedback but I'm tired of reading "just because your thin doesn't make you healthy." I KNOW!!!! when I said I was thin it was just to let you know I DO NOT want shit answers like "you will get fat" I wanted real answers. Perhaps because I'm overly conscious cause I get smart asses responding all the time.My question was "could I get health problems?" - yeah it actually says that in my question description. -.- so if anyone manages to see this please don't put "health isn't weight". -Thanks
Sorry I didnt make that clear,
@*Promethea *


----------



## Tater Tot

It might just be a phase. :laughing: My eating habits are eating too much of one thing for a few weeks and then getting sick of it and moving on to something else. You might get tired of them. But yeah, its not that good for you lol


----------



## fihe

yes, those things have a ton of sugar. a few months ago I bought a pack of 2 in a vending machine because I had no food, and I felt a little sick afterwards. they are heavy on the stomach.


----------



## Thalassa

6? Definitely. You seem overdependent on sugar. And not just sugar, but high fructose corn syrup.

2 won't kill you if you eat them for breakfast only and the rest of your meals are healthy and you control your calorie intake.

You may not even gain weight from this, but you could be setting yourself for weight gain later in life, and then you'll have to work harder to change your eating habits.

I still don't think you should eat them EVERY DAY. Unless you're like 13.


----------



## bubbleboy

I miss french toast poptarts =(((((((( rip


----------



## Perhaps

bubbleboy said:


> I miss french toast poptarts =(((((((( rip


Aw, man, I used to love those when I was in high school. I'm sad now. :sad:


----------

